# Flash player



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Mar 10, 2009)

I have read quite some post here regarding Flash player and the use of the Linux Flash player.

Would it also be possible to use the Solaris Flashplayer?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2009)

There's no solaris ABI layer like there is a linux ABI layer. So no.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 10, 2009)

seamonkey (as package) and gnash-devel (as port) I think
enable flash (youtube) here.
..........
no linux compat layer installed


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Mar 11, 2009)

That's a pity because the Linux Flashplayer eats all CPU resources.
Currently I have on the same desktop computer, Ubuntu and Linux Flash player 10. It is really slow.
On the same computer with OpenSolaris en Flashplayer 10, you don't notice it's even there.


----------

